# Jump Little Boar



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

I shot this little boar this past weekend. He was, as the title states, very jumpy. I made a bad shot and had to follow it up with a second shot. I didn't do the LDP because, one he was a little pig, two he looked like swiss cheese... I always try to make ethical shots. It doesn't always work out that way. For the most part, my shots are on the money. This was not one of those shots. Earlier that morning before I had camera light, I saw two massive boars. One was really big. I named him Bluto. I'm making it my mission to kill him this season. He's a beast!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Very nice video work!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

It happens Good job with the quick follow up shot. Nice camera set up I have thought about doing something similar just have not looked into it. What kind of camera is that?


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

great video, as always!

maybe he was so jumpy because he's been around your feeder and you shot another hog in the bunch, and he was one that got away?

I think you need to invest in a Big Pig Light or a powerful green/red flashlight mounted to your bow, so you can get those 2 biguns...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The follow up shot was very impressive. Very quick and accurate. Congrats.


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> It happens Good job with the quick follow up shot. Nice camera set up I have thought about doing something similar just have not looked into it. What kind of camera is that?


I have two different cameras. Canon HG10, that's the one you could see in the video. The other is a Sony CX-110. The canon is a better camera but the sony isn't bad. There is a lot going on in the stand besides hunting, at least with me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Always love watching your videos ... You run paid hunts at your place?


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Yep! Love watchin your video's*

Great job :texasflag


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Nice follow up*

I agree, Bruno is a beast!! Good job on the follow up shot on the jumper,
time efficient/ not rushed (slow is fast and fast is slow) if that makes sense to you, accurate shot considering the situation. Congrats!!


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

altez said:


> Always love watching your videos ... You run paid hunts at your place?


Thanks for watching. The only paid hunts are for deer. The hogs are up to me and my brother to kill. He's been on the ranch 3 years longer than me. He's killed maybe 10-12 with his bow. He told me when I got on the ranch that the hogs were hard to kill with a bow. I've killed well over 100 in the three years I've been there. Don't get me wrong, I kill deer too but the pigs are more fun.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome tks for showing.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I love bow hunting, but your video work is great!


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I love bow hunting, but your video work is great!


Thanks. If you would like to see more of my videos, go to my page on YouTube. It's titled under "bobfishbw".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------

